# Crappie Fishing!:)



## Intimidator

Most of the spawns are over and the Crappie are moving out away from the beds until next year and the summer Crappie season is beginning. 

So what have you learned so far this year, what surprised you, and did you try any new techniques that worked?


At CJ due to the high water the BIG Crappie spawned deep. The best method of Crappie fishing at CJ this year to get the BIG ones, was to throw into deep water and bounce or pop the lure off the bottom with a super slow retreive. I "up-sized" my lures this year (3 to 4 inch Keitech swimbaits) and hook sizes (#1 or 1/0) and my hook rate and size of Crappie improved. The amazing thing was that dinks still were getting the whole 4 inch swimbait in their mouths.


----------



## spfldbassguy

As you know my Crappie fishing used to limited to using minnows under bobbers with an occassional Road Runner thrown in. However with your help and some tips from here and magazines my arsenal is now much larger. No more minnows for me ever again. It's like bass fishing,only lures from here on out. I learned that Crappie will readily hit a jerk bait style of lure without abandon,I learned that they will indeed smash larger lures. I learned that sometimes you gotta go with the unexpected when it comes to triggering them. All in all I feel like I'm now a much more well rounded angler because of this year so far.


----------



## stjack

What does CJ stand for? I am wanting to try crappie fishing with crank baits and maybe flies but i can't find a good spot. Thanks for help.


----------



## spfldbassguy

stjack said:


> What does CJ stand for? I am wanting to try crappie fishing with crank baits and maybe flies but i can't find a good spot. Thanks for help.


CJ Brown Reservoir located in Springfield at the Buck Creek State Park.


----------



## Jigging Jim

I only Crappie fished twice this Spring. My timing was terrible. I missed the hot time on the Mosquito Causeway. I hit the Flood Period - and then soon after. The fishing was lousy. The Cold Fronts did me in. I have not even tried other areas this year. I need to be more aggressive with the Ice-Out timing and keep hitting the different Lakes and Reservoirs early and frequent. I know I need a boat too.


----------



## Lewzer

> What does CJ stand for?


You got me curious so i looked it up. 
It's just like West Branch reservoir in NEO. They (USACE) likes to name their reservoirs after themselves. Just like politicians like to name buildings, parks, and everything else we pay them to do after themselves. They call West Branch Reservoir Michael J Kiwan Reservoir but everyone just calls it West Branch. 
CJ Brown is Clarence J Brown.
I call CJ Buck Creek Reservoir.


----------



## Intimidator

Jigging Jim said:


> I only Crappie fished twice this Spring. My timing was terrible. I missed the hot time on the Mosquito Causeway. I hit the Flood Period - and then soon after. The fishing was lousy. The Cold Fronts did me in. I have not even tried other areas this year. I need to be more aggressive with the Ice-Out timing and keep hitting the different Lakes and Reservoirs early and frequent. I know I need a boat too.


That's just shameful! LOL
We were lucky at CJ, the COE did a great job of letting water out whenever they could. CJ was as full as possible without totally overflowing. This led to some very good spring fishing for those of us that don't melt in the rain! We have another smaller lake in Springfield (Clark Lake) that is 100 acres and shallow...it warmed up quick and I was catching Crappie in mid/late March. Right now CJ is the perfect temp for Crappie (70-72 degrees) and they are in a feeding frenzy after the Spawns!


----------



## Intimidator

Lewzer said:


> You got me curious so i looked it up.
> It's just like West Branch reservoir in NEO. They (USACE) likes to name their reservoirs after themselves. Just like politicians like to name buildings, parks, and everything else we pay them to do after themselves. They call West Branch Reservoir Michael J Kiwan Reservoir but everyone just calls it West Branch.
> CJ Brown is Clarence J Brown.
> I call CJ Buck Creek Reservoir.


It is actually Clarence J (the J doesn't stand for anything) Brown Reservoir at Buck Creek State Park! 
If you ever get down this way give me a yell and I'd be glad to show you around the lake and what "Mother CJ" has to offer!


----------



## Jigging Jim

:F Does anyone have any Cheese to go with my Whine ???


----------



## Intimidator

Jigging Jim said:


> :F Does anyone have any Cheese to go with my Whine ???


Get out there and get yourself some slabs before they head for deep water....and quit whinning!LOL

PS let us know how you do!


----------



## mac79

Any help with the eyes out there would be appreciated new to the lake but heard great things??????????


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> Any help with the eyes out there would be appreciated new to the lake but heard great things??????????


Hey Mac! Welcome! I sent you a PM, there is also ALOT of info on the CJ Water Temps thread on the SW forum. Please let us know how you do and feel free to ask any other questions. Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## KWaller

Ahhh come on deep water crappie are fun!  cause you can get so many. I had a question too, I'm from buckeye lake and don't know crap bout CJ is it unlimited HP?
Kyle
HPT



Intimidator said:


> Get out there and get yourself some slabs before they head for deep water....and quit whinning!LOL
> 
> PS let us know how you do!




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Intimidator

KWaller said:


> Ahhh come on deep water crappie are fun!  cause you can get so many. I had a question too, I'm from buckeye lake and don't know crap bout CJ is it unlimited HP?
> Kyle
> HPT
> 
> Yes, unlimited.
> 
> The lake is a perfect 70 degrees (74 on the surface) for Crappie and Walleye. They are active, gourging, and fattening back up for the heat. The BIG Crappie are following the Massive shad schools around the lake. If you find them you will be rewarded. The smaller ones up to 10.5 inches (sometimes a few 11's) are sticking to the New Cover and Vertical structure, throughout the lake.


----------



## Fisherofmen

I Crappie fish in a local lake in NE Ohio most folks consider a big mud puddle. I consistantly bring in fish ohio size slabs and have caught many over 15". Technique and not being afraid to stray from the norm have been answers to my sucess. However most fish have been taken in tight cover near shore


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherofmen said:


> I Crappie fish in a local lake in NE Ohio most folks consider a big mud puddle. I consistantly bring in fish ohio size slabs and have caught many over 15". Technique and not being afraid to stray from the norm have been answers to my sucess. However most fish have been taken in tight cover near shore


Many people are set in their ways and cannot adapt to change if the conditions or patterns change. I moved away from the tiny plastics, small jigs, and other "small" Crappie lures and went big....3 to 4 inch swimbaits, #1 to 1/0 jig hooks, and different techniques have resulted in the same numbers of Crappie, better hookups, bigger fish, and better fights on the UL...Man, they really smack something that is bigger!


----------

